# Phil/Seawatch has become a V.I.M.P



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Phil on getting the vote of confidence ,unanimously agreed and joining the N.M.C executive committee.A very important mousing person.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Phil x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations sir!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wooo! :gwavebw


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations Phil! x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:scool

Hearty congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wowsers! Congrats!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

They obviously dont know him like i do .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

SarahC said:


> joining the N.M.C executive committee.


it does sounds very important, congrats  does this mean your one of the big cheeses? lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lou-Fraser said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > joining the N.M.C executive committee.
> ...


Hehehe, I like it! :lol: - Seriously though, Congratulations Phil!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations Phil!!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all. This is not something I wanted to do, I just wanted to show mice. Nothing is ever as simple as you wish it could be though is it?.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations we will have to be more carefull in what we say on here nowalso hehe


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,don't be careful.Phil is in a great position to listen to all opinions and ideas and present anything worthwhile to others .


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I know Sarah im just kidding its a great honour for him isnt it


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations


----------

